# Rocky Mountain Element Edge 02 Gleitlager Probleme



## hotspice (12. Mai 2005)

hi leute
ein kumpel hat das edge 02 das hat noch gleitlager und keine industrielager. kürzlich ist ihm die schraube abgerissen die die anlenkung des dämpfers am sattelrohr ist, sozusagen es ging kein fahren mehr. nun habe ich den dämpfer ausgebaut die wippe auch und habe den scheiß bolzen ausdrücken wollen. ging nur mit hammer und übelster gewalt. tja schraube steckt auch noch drin. so neuen gleitlagerbolzen besorgt und wollte nun wieder in die teflonhülsen reinstecken ging auch kaum. habe es versucht etwas mit dem dremel aufzuarbeiten (vorsichtig) geht aber immer noch nur mit allerhöchster gewalt, gleitlager bewegt sich also nichts.

jetzt dreht sich das teil quasi nur um die schraube und die lockert sich wieder. der nächste abriß ist also schon mal vorprogrammiert.





hat wer nen tipp oder ähnliche probleme am edge oder element??

hoffe auf antworten.

GOOD RIDE


----------



## schlappmacher (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

das ist jetzt wohl nicht die Antwort, die Du erwartest hast: Aber das hört sich wirklich nach einem Fall für den nächsten RM-Händler an! 

Nach dem "Bearbeiten" der Gleitlager mit dem Dremel sind diese hin; also müssen die alten ausgepresst und neue eingepresst werden. Das ist schon bei Wälzlagern schwierig für alle Heimschrauber (parallel, mit definierter Kraft und Einpresstiefe), aber bei Gleitlagern sollte der Fachmann ran. Eventuell bietet sich an, gleich auf Wälzlager umzurüsten... 
Mein Rat: Bei bike-action http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=9 den nächsten RM Händler suchen; das Edge ist es sicherlich wert!

Viel Erfolg! 

Schlappmacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (13. Mai 2005)

ich mußte schon den alten lagerbolzen mit größter gewalt rausschlagen. daher habe ich mir gedacht das schweizer messer unter den schleifern ist genau richtig ;-)


----------



## Thomas Sommer (13. Mai 2005)

schlappmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> das ist jetzt wohl nicht die Antwort, die Du erwartest hast: Aber das hört sich wirklich nach einem Fall für den nächsten RM-Händler an!
> 
> ...



Das Ein- und Auspressen der Gleitlager ist nach meiner Erfahrung ziemlich 
einfach. Dazu braucht man eigendlich keinen Fachmann...
Thomas


----------



## schlappmacher (17. Mai 2005)

Hm, stimmt zwar, aber ich bleib' dabei, dass es nix für die Durchschnitts-Werkstatt ist. 

Nach der Beschreibung könnte der Lagersitz beschädigt sein....

Ciao,

Schlappmacher


----------



## Catsoft (19. Mai 2005)

Guckst du hier


----------

